# Averiguar positivo y negativo en un enchufe de 12 V de nevera



## Juan2444 (Ago 16, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro. He entrado para encontrar expertos que me saque de dudas. Tengo una nevera portátil de 12 V que compre de segunda mano. Tiene para enchufarla a 12 V (no tengo el cable) y a 220 Vac. Quiero enchufarla a 12 V continua, y cómo averiguo cual es positivo y negativo para no freírla? El problema es que enchufada a 220 V me gasta mucho más de los 70 W que consume el sistema. La tengo en una caravana con placa solar o batería y un inversor de onda pura que hace cosas muy raras. 

Si le enchufo una pistola de pegamento de 25 W se sobrecarga de manera que se apaga el inversor si hay cualquier otro aparato enchufado. Es un inversor de 500 W pero pasan éstas cosas raras luego enchufo la nevera y el portátil a la vez y no hay problema son unos 250 W y funciona perfecto solo que gasta mucho. Por eso quiero enchufar la nevera directamente a la batería a 12 V a ver si así consume menos.

Por eso mi consulta es en el enchufe de la nevera que tiene 2 entradas una para 220 V es como el cable de radio de cualquier estéreo del chino y la otra que es igual pero con una muesca para postura (obvio que tiene polaridad la de 12 V) así como averiguo dónde enchufar positivo y negativo sin el juego del teto? Porque la batería es de 250 Ah si me equivoco se fríe la nevera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Marca y modelo de la heladera-nevera ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 16, 2020)

Si el enchufe para 12 VCD tiene una de sus terminales a tierra, se puede saber midiendo continuidad a chasis.
Si no la tiene habría que abrir el equipo y ver qué terminal es tierra.
Esto se puede saber porque el cable negativo debe llegar a un capacitor y en él se puede ver la polaridad.
También puede llegar a un diodo de protección contra inversión y si está en paralelo con + y - el ánodo será el negativo y el cátodo (línea del diodo) será el positivo.
De cualquier otra forma esto se puede saber por lógica analizando el circuito de forma elemental.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 16, 2020)

Juan2444 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro. He entrado para encontrar expertos que me saque de dudas. Tengo una nevera portátil de 12 V que compre de segunda mano. Tiene para enchufarla a 12 V (no tengo el cable) y a 220 Vac. Quiero enchufarla a 12 V continua, y cómo averiguo cual es positivo y negativo para no freírla? El problema es que enchufada a 220 V me gasta mucho más de los 70 W que consume el sistema. La tengo en una caravana con placa solar o batería y un inversor de onda pura que hace cosas muy raras.
> 
> Si le enchufo una pistola de pegamento de 25 W se sobrecarga de manera que se apaga el inversor si hay cualquier otro aparato enchufado. Es un inversor de 500 W pero pasan éstas cosas raras luego enchufo la nevera y el portátil a la vez y no hay problema son unos 250 W y funciona perfecto solo que gasta mucho. Por eso quiero enchufar la nevera directamente a la batería a 12 V a ver si así consume menos.
> 
> Por eso mi consulta es en el enchufe de la nevera que tiene 2 entradas una para 220 V es como el cable de radio de cualquier estéreo del chino y la otra que es igual pero con una muesca para postura (obvio que tiene polaridad la de 12 V) así como averiguo dónde enchufar positivo y negativo sin el juego del teto? Porque la batería es de 250 Ah si me equivoco se fríe la nevera.




Yo tengo una y si no se ve como es la polaridad los 12V es para conectarla a tu coche, el cable es el que aparece en la siguiente imagen.








El Punto Rojo indica el positivo  como se puede apreciar tambien en este cable, ya tu miras para que lado esta el conector de tu nevera


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Yo desde toda la vida uso éste recurso :

Con tester analógico (de aguja) mido Ohms de la alimentación al derecho y al revés , la lectura mas alta en Ohms corresponde al color de los cables del tester.


----------



## Juan2444 (Ago 16, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Yo tengo una y si no se ve como es la polaridad los 12V es para conectarla a tu coche, el cable es el que aparece en la siguiente imagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfecto jefe. Así ya lo tengo claro.👍


----------



## capitanp (Ago 16, 2020)

No se hable mas...


----------



## Juan2444 (Ago 17, 2020)

Pues no chavales acabo de probar un cable de estos genérico y para mi sorpresa frío es caliente y caliente es frio. Lo bueno es que no se quemo como yo temia. Para el que le pueda servir mucho cuidado con esos enchufes 12v que cada uno lleva su polaridad. Solucionado lo único que ahora para tener frío lo pongo en modo calor. En cuanto al consumo es un poco menor que es lo que yo buscaba😊


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2020)

Buen punto, como es una peltier es reversible.
Si puedes desmonta el cable y polo al derecho, confundirá menos.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 17, 2020)

Eso pasa porque primero DOSMETROS te pregunto marca y modelo y no hubo respuesta, al igual DOSMETROS y D@rkbytes te dieron indicaciones de como comprobar la polaridad técnicamente, el cable original trae su respectiva polaridad marcada para la correspondiente nevera, si el cable Genérico-Chino te salió con polaridad distinta o tu nevera tenia los cables cruzados, eso si ya dependía de que tu estuvieras 100% seguro de las conexiones antes de conectar.

Mi humilde opinión fue: El Punto Rojo indica el positivo  como se puede apreciar tambien en este cable, ya tu miras para que lado esta el conector de tu nevera.

Por ello siempre hay que brindar una información mas detallada junto a una consulta, y si es posible imágenes del aparato en cuestión, y cuando se trate de cables o aparatos genéricos nunca se sabe con que sorpresa se pueda uno topar.


----------



## alexandra0023 (Sep 13, 2020)

Tengo un minifrigobar pero sin el cable de alimentación original .  La corriente que necesita es DC 12 V 4 amp.    La alimentación son dos pines,  como se cual es el positivo y el negativo ?  Sucede algo si lo conecto al revés ? Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2020)

Por lo que parece no, que da calor en vez de frío. Pero seguro no te lo podemos decir.


----------

